# TTRS Steering wheel swap



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

This is a custom made CF wheel from Nexon Motors. 









The quality and workmanship on this wheel are impeccable. Izzy was great to deal with and the whole process was pretty simple. This was made to my specs but there are many options available for anyone to have a wheel made to their liking. My wheel is the standard diameter but the rim itself is 4mm thicker and the grips are more contoured than the OEM wheel. The CF is a perfect match for the CF mirrors so I am a happy camper. This wheel suits the character of the car and adds a dash of distinction to the interior. Ok, on to the install and pics!

Start the car and turn the wheel ¼ turn and you’ll see a small plastic cover concealing the airbag bolt is easily accessible above the stalk. Just pry it back with your thumbnail and work it out. It is kind of rubberized, so feel free to work it aggressively without worrying about snapping it. Turn the wheel ½ way to expose the other cover and repeat.

































I found it easier to unscrew the airbag bolts from underneath versus on top but either will work. There is a little notch underneath the stalk that makes it very easy to access the bolt. Do one side then turn the wheel and do the other. Center the wheel and turn the car off.

















Now, for safety reasons, I put the patient to sleep by removing the negative cable from the battery. PITA to access but better safe than sorry.

Back in the car, you can pull the airbag out and expose the cables. 









Pull the orange locking pin towards you on the large yellow cable connection. Now you can pull the connector out. 

















The other wire harness is small and black and has tiny locking tab holding it together. Use a small screwdriver to depress the tab while pulling the ends apart. 

















Set the air bag aside.

Now you need to remove the multifunction button assembly. Be careful on this part, the whole thing is one piece of plastic. Pry it loose at the bottom part first, the part with the logo. Then work on the sides where the multi-function buttons are. 

















It is held in by long tabs but once you get it moving, it comes out easily. Just don’t be ham-fisted about it and you’ll be fine. 

















Set this aside.









Use a T55 socket and loosen the main steering wheel bolt. 

















Once out, note the alignment of the wheel versus the hub.









Now you can pull the wheel straight off. 









Put the replacement wheel in the same configuration as the original wheel. 









This may or may not be perfect though. I recommend attaching the wheel, reattaching the battery cable and taking the car for quick drive to make certain it is dead center. Mine was not and I had to move it just one spine to be perfect. Now you can remove the main bolt and apply some lock tight and torque it down. When you are loosening and tightening the main bolt, the steering wheel will probably lock on you. Keep your keys handy. I tried to do everything with the wheel sitting freely at center and not under stress in the locked position.

Detach the battery cable again just to be safe. Attach the center ring with the multifunction buttons starting at the bottom section first and then moving up to the button areas. It’ll snap in place pretty easily.

















Make sure to seat the wires into the grooves at the back of the wheel housing.

















Attach the black connector and push the connector and wires into the slot.

















Now you can attach the main yellow wire harness and push the orange locking pin back in. 









Position the air bag properly and push into the wheel housing. Attach and secure the battery cable and secure the battery if you had to move it to access the terminal. 

Start the car and rotate the wheel so it is easy to access the airbag bolts from underneath…repeat for the other side. Insert the little covers, they are side specific and I found these easiest to do from up top.

If you do what I did and drove the car without the airbag, you’ll need to reset things with vag-com. You’ll also need to reset your MFD back to your preferences since it will be back in the default settings. 

You’re done!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Like the wheel! What was its appox cost?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Looks great and very nice writeup!


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Superb MA, 
Just luv that simple correlation between the wing mirror and steering wheel...simple yet effective and I agree that the Carbon can be over done as you commented however placed right it just works...
...am not sure whose write up I like most...You; Marty; John. 

What I know is you are all getting an MSS KIT...now, am salivating at seeing who produces THE install guide which with your permissions I would like to re-use.

Damn, you guys are good...!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks William! We all try our best to be productive members of the community. I've been helped immeasurably over the years from those wiser than me. I just hope my efforts can help others when they need some guidance.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Williamttrs said:


> Like the wheel! What was its appox cost?


Not inexpensive! $1,800 handmade in Istanbul!!!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

That is incredible! My only concern would be that it would be too slick of a surface. 

But still.... WOW!:thumbup:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

BB - congratulations on that beautiful steering wheel!

Can you give us details on the options you chose?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

There are a lot of options possible but I was going for a minimalist look that integrated with the OEM interior. I chose std diameter (there is an option for a smaller diameter wheel); OEM center ring (there is a CF option); perforated leather (can also choose smooth leather or Alcantera); no 12 o'clock ring (can choose to have a small ring at 12 o'clock position in a color of your choice); silver stitching (can choose any color stitching).


----------



## sal1k (Mar 26, 2013)

Absolutely wonderful post, I'll be referencing this later in the year for sure. Thank you so much!


----------



## rp5311 (Jun 28, 2012)

Forget the Dealership, i'm going to BB's Performance Shop, it's absolutely stunning and great write up as well. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

that's awesome!!!

ps: what are you doing with your old steering wheel?


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

tt-ho said:


> ...
> *ps: what are you doing with your old steering wheel?*


...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

tt-ho said:


> that's awesome!!!
> 
> ps: what are you doing with your old steering wheel?


The vultures are circling!


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> The vultures are circling!


:laugh::wave:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

tt-ho said:


> :laugh::wave:


The TTRS is manual, there are no paddles on this wheel for your DSG.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> The TTRS is manual, there are no paddles on this wheel for your DSG.


ahhh dang. totally forgot about that lol


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> The TTRS is manual, there are no paddles on this wheel for your DSG.


You could have bought one with paddle shifters anyway, and then pretend you have a modern transmission.

:laugh:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> You could have bought one with paddle shifters anyway, and then pretend you have a modern transmission.
> 
> :laugh:


That is an expectably sassy comment and worthy of a :thumbup:. But as long as my left knee holds up, I like shifting on my own in my sports cars. All the others are DSG though!


----------

